# Who is watching the Walking Dead season premier tonight?



## suenotto (Oct 14, 2012)

Any Walking Dead fans out there? Its a great series, more like a movie than a TV show. Daryl is my favorite character!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

ME!! Already set my DVR to record lol. I'm wondering how many seasons they can squeeze out before the storyline gets old. I've really enjoyed the show and absolutely loved that the girl got zombified! When she came out of the barn, I was like.. whaaa? Smh, of course! My whole family are fans of the show. C'mon, who doesn't love a zombiefest? They do a great job on the makeup, too.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

Set my DVR to record as well. Sorry ABC's Revenge... Walking Dead comes first.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

I am!!!


----------



## DBGenevieve (Oct 14, 2012)

Meeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fairest of all (Oct 14, 2012)

I am!! Every year in my town town we have an event called zombicon....this year the actress who played Sophia will be a guest! Hoping I can meet her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suenotto (Oct 14, 2012)

its almost on!!


----------



## suenotto (Oct 14, 2012)

who's your favorite character?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am!! Every year in my town town we have an event called zombicon....this year the actress who played Sophia will be a guest! Hoping I can meet her


 Didn't they kill Sophia off last year? That was such a sad scene.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

I recorded the HD version, which airs east coast time. OMG.. why didn't they do a two hour opener?! I hate how the episode ramps up and all of a sudden.. stay tuned for next week's episode! SMH


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow. The first episode of the new season. Wow. I'm just blown away by it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

Aaack! Hurry up next Sunday! I feel bad for Dish users, no AMC and Walking Dead for them! I'm happy Shane's dead. What a douche..sad that Rick has become so... Hard and cold.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 15, 2012)

I watch the next day. I don't have cable, so I buy my episodes from Amazon on they are available the day after an episode airs. That episode was freakin' amazing! Copying and pasting my initial thoughts from another forum:

I wonder if we get some glimpses into what happened the past few months, or if the way the show opened sort of tells the story of how they have been struggling over that time.

Carl seemed less annoying this episode

Poor Herschel! Lost part of his leg, but I hope they severed it in time to save him.

I don't know how I feel about Carol and Daryl. I kind of feel she is beneath him, but that may change.

I LOVED seeing the women be more team players this episode and doing more of the fighting. That is what annoyed me before about Carol. Cooking and cleaning is fine, but that shouldn't be all you do to contribute when the world is falling apart.

I literally said, "Oh sh--!" when the people were discovered. I couldn't tell if they were staff, prisoners, or a mix of both. They must be trapped in the cafeteria, because how else could they survive that long.

Does Andrea have pneumonia? I know she will make it. I am glad she has Michonne looking out for her. I think it was messed up that the group left her. The least they could have done was left her a way to follow them like they left a message for Sophia.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2012)

I think after what happened with Sophia they lost hope that she survived.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 15, 2012)

True. The group seems mentally beat down.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

For sure, they're haggard and exhausted. Any bets the baby is a zombie and eats its way out? I've been thinking about that since last season lol. Because we still don't know the original method of the epidemic.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

In regards to Carol, she was a battered woman in a severely abusive relationship and still coming to terms with the loss of her daughter. I think her character is growing and developing a backbone. The wanna screw around bit was funny and different. Sheds a new light on her. Herschel...awww.. why'd he have to get his leg gnawed on?! Prisoners, they all looked like prisoners, regarding the people we saw in the last clip. Rick I've always liked for being a truly decent and Renaissance man. Good manners and always looking out for others. Hadn't completely lost hope or human decency, but he's got a darkness inside, after getting rid of Shane.Lorie has had a hand in pushing him towards and off a cliff lol. Good season opener!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 15, 2012)

My boyfriend is obsessed with this show, so we watched the entire season 2 marathon yesterday and then the new episode. I used to not be able to watch anything gorey but I am starting to really like the walking dead. I loooooove all the characters but Hershel is my favorite I think. I really like Glenn, too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In regards to Carol, she was a battered woman in a severely abusive relationship and still coming to terms with the loss of her daughter. I think her character is growing and developing a backbone. The wanna screw around bit was funny and different. Sheds a new light on her. Herschel...awww.. why'd he have to get his leg gnawed on?!
> 
> Prisoners, they all looked like prisoners, regarding the people we saw in the last clip. Rick I've always liked for being a truly decent and Renaissance man. Good manners and always looking out for others. Hadn't completely lost hope or human decency, but he's got a darkness inside, after getting rid of Shane.Lorie has had a hand in pushing him towards and off a cliff lol.
> ...


 lol I've been waiting for carol and darryl to get together for sooo long. JUST LET IT HAPPEN ALREADY!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For sure, they're haggard and exhausted. Any bets the baby is a zombie and eats its way out? I've been thinking about that since last season lol. Because we still don't know the original method of the epidemic.


 LOL It reminds me of the newer version of the Living Dead.

In that movie (SPOILER ALERT) there's a pregnant woman who ends up cutting herself or getting bitten, can't recall which, and ends up dying while pregnant. She turns into a zombie but her husband keeps her hidden from the rest of the group in another part of the mall. She ends up going into labor despite being a zombie and the baby is born a zombie. The baby has no teeth and can't attack anyone. The father/husband is then killed after he shoots and kills another of the survivors because she found out that the wife/mom was dead and now a zombie. The guy didn't want to let his zombie wife or zombie baby go and killed for them. After he's dead the group kills the baby.

I don't think in TWD that her baby will be born a zombie since in the books she and the baby later die I think in the hands of the Governor.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

> lol I've been waiting for carol and darryl to get together for sooo long. JUST LET IT HAPPEN ALREADY!


 Lol, hello Mrs. Robinson?


> LOL It reminds me of the newer version of the Living Dead.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oooo... I remember that movie lol. On a side note, I was watching a tv program about Halloween events. I think it was Maryland or Rhode Island, but there is a zombie run where people do a race and get 3 flags. There's a crazy muddy obstacle course where zombified volunteers wait and try to steal your flags. Everyone finishes, but if you lose all your flags, you wind up on the zombie list lol. I'm no athlete, but I'd love to do that!! Muck around and try not to "die"? Fun fun!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In regards to Carol, she was a battered woman in a severely abusive relationship and still coming to terms with the loss of her daughter. I think her character is growing and developing a backbone. *The wanna screw around bit was funny and different.* Sheds a new light on her. Herschel...awww.. why'd he have to get his leg gnawed on?!
> 
> Prisoners, they all looked like prisoners, regarding the people we saw in the last clip. Rick I've always liked for being a truly decent and Renaissance man. Good manners and always looking out for others. Hadn't completely lost hope or human decency, but he's got a darkness inside, after getting rid of Shane.Lorie has had a hand in pushing him towards and off a cliff lol.
> ...


 
That did crack me up. When he said he was going down first and she said Even better I laughed out loud lol. I do hope they strengthen her character, because I just haven't been a Carol fan.

Herschel getting his leg gnawed on was sloppy work. They should have been stabbing heads as they went along. I thought with the map, the silencer, etc. that they were getting smarter. I know it makes for good TV, but dangit make sure they are dead lol!

Lori drove/drives me nuts. She really needs a head extraction. She would push Shane away, and then whine when he distanced himself. Told Rick that Shane was dangerous, then got upset when Rick killed him when he tried for a second time to kill him.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't like Lori at all because she loves/loved having the two men fight over her - literally to the death of one - and then treats Rick as if he needs to be worshiping her as if she did nothing wrong. I can't wait for her to die but that probably won't happen for a couple of seasons.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 16, 2012)

lol, I feel bad but I'm just waiting for lori to die too, I was hoping it'd be during childbirth but I doubt it.


----------



## xeniakisantal (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there a way to stream it somehow from a free streaming service??


----------



## xeniakisantal (Oct 16, 2012)

And yes, it is pretty much like a movie split into several episodes. It's one of the best horror series and that is hard to accomplish in this genre.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xeniakisantal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a way to stream it somehow from a free streaming service??


 The season premier is on the AMC web site, but they don't normally put episodes there. Season 1 and 2 are on Netflix, but that isn't free. If you are an Amazon Prime member you can watch the first 2 season free on their player.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like Lori at all because she loves/loved having the two men fight over her - literally to the death of one - and then treats Rick as if he needs to be worshiping her as if she did nothing wrong. I can't wait for her to die but that probably won't happen for a couple of seasons.





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I feel bad but I'm just waiting for lori to die too, I was hoping it'd be during childbirth but I doubt it.


 Add me to the waiting for Lori to die list lol!

I really hope they don't kill the baby off. It is a harsh reality of the times they live in, but kids dying is just one of those hard to watch things for me. It won't stop me from watching the show, but I just don't like kids dying.

Can't wait for Merle. I will feel bad for Daryl, because I know he will at some point need to choose between the group and his brother. That won't be easy for him.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, Lori wants her cake and ice cream and pie, too! I think Shane wormed his way into her bed, but Rick was still alive.. but vegetative. It's a sign of character weakness she was so ready to move on or find "consolation" in another's arms so soon. Then the constant pushing back and forth between the two men. Interesting to see how Rick and Lori's relationship plays out this season. I think she was right in guessing there is some resentment from Rick, he did after all kill his best friend and make all kinds of decisions, good or bad, for her sake. There is probably still a lot of guilt, too. I'm hoping my Renaissance Rick doesn't completely die. Do find Daryl interesting and yes, the going down part was hilarious!


----------



## suenotto (Oct 19, 2012)

Diddo, diddo,glen is cute, I don't like lori either and carl was annoying, It was cute though when he was in the cell with Hershel's other daughter and was like "oh, I was just making sure it was safe..LOL" and the blonde, Andrea, I can't quite put my finger on it,  what annoyed me about her, maybe it was her attitude, or delivery, she's right about about a lot of things, but why does she have to be such a witch about it? And as far as Merle goes, they left that door open, I do think he's going to pop up somewhere.

I also was so hoping they'd show a double episode as the season opener.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Diddo, diddo,glen is cute, I don't like lori either and carl was annoying, It was cute though when he was in the cell with Hershel's other daughter and was like "oh, I was just making sure it was safe..LOL" and the blonde, Andrea, I can't quite put my finger on it,  what annoyed me about her, maybe it was her attitude, or delivery, she's right about about a lot of things, but why does she have to be such a witch about it? And as far as Merle goes, they left that door open, I do think he's going to pop up somewhere.
> 
> *I also was so hoping they'd show a double episode as the season opener.*


 I know, right? The season finale better be 2 hours long! lol

Andrea does bug me, and in some ways doesn't. I didn't like her from the get go, because she threatened Rick with a gun over something he could not have known (getting them trapped in the store). Then again, I like that she wasn't all 'Let me fix these men folk some food after I do the cleanin' and minding the children' stuff the other women did. As if protecting the group was only for the men. Gets my hackles up lol. The end of the world? Better believe I wanna know how to use a gun and protect myself and my loved ones. I think Michonne is the influence Andrea needs. I think she is witchy because she is really angry, but Michonne has a strength and stability that Andrea needs to learn.

I have been waiting for Merle to come back,

and I know he does sometime this season.
I keep hoping we'll see Morgan and Duane again, or at least find out what came of them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh wow.. I knew there would be problems! Anyone tune in tonight?


----------



## Pancua (Oct 21, 2012)

I did! This season is really rocking my socks off!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

I knew that one dude was gonna be a problem! Oh, and Carol! Look at her step it up and come into her own!


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I knew that one dude was gonna be a problem! Oh, and Carol! Look at her step it up and come into her own!


 That guy had crazy eyes! This episode was SO intense... I'm curious to know what's happening with Andrea!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

> That guy had crazy eyes! This episode was SO intense... I'm curious to know what's happening with Andrea!


 She was not my fave character..but interesting and from sneak peeks, I think we'll be seeing her next week.


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 22, 2012)

> She was not my fave character..but interesting and from sneak peeks, I think we'll be seeing her next week.


 I'm more interested in the woman with the ninja sword that Andrea is with, she's badass! Plus, I wonder if she'd be reunited with her old group of survivors!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm more interested in the woman with the ninja sword that Andrea is with, she's badass! Plus,* I wonder if she'd be reunited with her old group of survivors!*


 I think so, but I don't think we'll see that happen until the end of this season. Maybe not even this season.


----------



## suenotto (Oct 29, 2012)

Whats up with the heads in the fish tanks!!??!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 29, 2012)

Aack..I know.. creepy how he sits there and what is in that magical tea? Something funny going on with the Governor! Ooo..and the scene where Andrea gets on Michonne for being so secretive and asks about the "pet/pack mule" zombies?

I wonder if they were friends or family?! Maybe I'm getting too excited and caught up lol..but...who knows?


----------



## suenotto (Oct 29, 2012)

I think they were her brothers and it lends itself to the scientist guy asking if they thought the zombies have any memory of their former life..


----------



## astokes (Nov 7, 2012)

I finally caught up to current epis.

Episode 4 was crazy!






I never liked Lori.
I've put the Walking Dead: Compendium 1 on my Amazon wish list (the comic issues #1-48). LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep.. finally caught this week's episode...crazy!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 7, 2012)

Somebody in my weekly The Walking Dead blog discussion suggested that

Carl didn't kill Lori and that she will come back as a zombie
I thought woah! I hadn't considered that. She's right, we didn't

see actually see Carl shoot Lori.


----------



## astokes (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somebody in my weekly The Walking Dead blog discussion suggested that
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol, several coworkers were surprised that the show "went there" and thought the birthing scenes were crazy and graphic. Pleasantly surprised, since it hypes up and keeps the drama going. All I can say is I've been hooked and riveted! Can't wait to see what happens next week with them. Carol's MIA and Rick may fall off the deep end. Love this show!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like Lori at all because she loves/loved having the two men fight over her - literally to the death of one - and then treats Rick as if he needs to be worshiping her as if she did nothing wrong. I can't wait for her to die but that probably won't happen for a couple of seasons.





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, I feel bad but I'm just waiting for lori to die too, I was hoping it'd be during childbirth but I doubt it.;


 Bwahahaha! We both were wrong and it finally happened! Bye bye Lori! I applaud the actress because she did such a great job in making Lori a character you just hated. I actually feel sorry for her though because from my understanding at Comic Con when they announced the actors she was literally booed while everyone else had applause.


----------



## astokes (Nov 8, 2012)

Rick will go crazy and have flashbacks/hallucinations of Lori I bet.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, several coworkers were surprised that the show "went there" and thought the birthing scenes were crazy and graphic. Pleasantly surprised, since it hypes up and keeps the drama going. All I can say is I've been hooked and riveted! Can't wait to see what happens next week with them. Carol's MIA and Rick may fall off the deep end. Love this show!


 Lol, the birthing scenes weren't any more graphic than anything else in the show.

I mean, we all knew it was coming. (the birth i mean)





In the end, I hated her even more for dying and making Carl shoot her!


----------



## suenotto (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! We both were wrong and it finally happened! Bye bye Lori! I applaud the actress because she did such a great job in making Lori a character you just hated. I actually feel sorry for her though because from my understanding at Comic Con when they announced the actors she was literally booed while everyone else had applause.


That's terrible!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> That's terrible!


 Serious issues if you can only boo someone for portraying a character so well and evoking such strong reactions from your audience. I think she did an awesome job and the last scene gave her that moment of redemption..she grew a backbone and made a sacrifice..herself lol.I personally love villainous characters, they're interesting and I have to applaud actors/actresses who take them on. We can't only have white knights in armor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 10, 2012)

I saw this online the other day and it made me lol (and cringe from the spelling and grammar, but whatever). I don't particularly care for her, or think she's a very good actor (I watched Prison Break loyally, but always really disliked her), but I certainly don't think people should be booing her. How rude!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 12, 2012)

Any guess as to who

is on the other line of the phone? I don't know who it could be, but if it is someone maybe they are in another cell block (which of course they would have to clear of walkers to get to). It might also be automated due to the alarm going off, which would make me wonder what resources there might still be out there tied to the prison.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe it's the other missing member? Or someone new and interesting?! Ugh, I was worried that Rick would fall off and he did! I'm hoping he snaps out of it, because he is one of my fave characters.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 12, 2012)

Ooohh I hadn't thought of that! Maybe it is Carol!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 12, 2012)

She better be alive! Another soft spot and she's growing as a character. Also.. how about "Lil A$% Kicker?" Loved that!


----------



## astokes (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe Rick is imagining that the phone rang.


----------



## Kirari (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe Rick is imagining that the phone rang.


 It's been Sunday since I watched it, but wasn't there a cord missing on the phone?  I think I remember noticing that the cord running out of the base was either missing or cut.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised, to me it looked like he went nuts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe Rick is imagining that the phone rang.


----------



## astokes (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 26, 2012)

Loove the show! I'm also watching Talking Dead. It's a show that comes on right afterwards and they go in depth about the episode and the making of it. It's a must watch too.


----------



## glitteraddict (Nov 26, 2012)

*Walking Dead is my fave show! I never expected to find fans HERE!  *

*First off, I'm kind of glad Laurie is dead-never liked her much anyway!*

*Glenn is my fave.*


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 26, 2012)

I love that show!! Yeah Laurie was annoying!


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 26, 2012)

Also a big fan of the show, last year I was obsessed with the show "The Killing" on AMC and was hoping it would return but I am enjoying The Walking Dead as much if not more!  You know, Laurie didn't really bother me that much?  But I want the Gov. to DIE!! LOL, gosh that sounds terrible! And the show probably wouldn't be the same without him...its so fun to hate him!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif*Laurie*





> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Laurie





> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Laurie


 
*Lori*

(runs and hides)

Sorry, it was bothering me. Lol.


----------



## astokes (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif*Laurie*
> 
> ...


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL funny cause I was going to write it like that but I saw others right it the other way

so I thought I was wrong and just wrote it the way they did.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry... it would bother me too if I had known the way it was spelled!!  I am known by my family as the grammar police but I screw stuff up all the time!  I have a sister named Laurie and thats the way she spells it so that is my excuse


----------



## glitteraddict (Nov 27, 2012)

*I am fine with fellow grammar police. I am a teacher, so it is my job!  As for the governor, I also love to hate him.  Andrea is apparently the slut of the show, since she bonks everyone (who is hot).  She forgot to do Rick!*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol! Because Rick was the man with morals and a wife. Yes, the governor is creepy..like 1984 or Brave New World creepy haha. The little bits they show leave me with more questions about him than answers. Aaand, who else is bummed that we're about to be left in the lurch due to the mid season break? BOO!!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aaand, who else is bummed that we're about to be left in the lurch due to the mid season break? BOO!!


 Seriously! When does it pick back up?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 27, 2012)

> Seriously! When does it pick back up?


 I think in January? They holiday and take a break.. when I was watching the recent episode, the "stay tuned for next week's scene peeks" message mentioned it being the mid season finale. But, I bought the first season DVD on Black Friday for $8 and have 4 seasons of True Blood now...so I shall manage lol.


----------



## glitteraddict (Nov 28, 2012)

*I highly recommend downloading this book:  T*

*he Walking Dead: The Rise of the Governor.  *

*You'll discover why he is such a crazy SOB! *


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree. The comics are awesome!

I didn't realize that the show was going to go on a mid-season hiatus! Noes!!!


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I highly recommend downloading this book:  T*
> 
> ...


I may need to do that to get me through until the midseason premier...I'm not sure if I would enjoy the comics or not?  Might have to check those out too...


----------



## astokes (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Read them! Read them!
> ...


 Hahaha. Yeah, the comics are so much more brutal than anything that's been on the TV show!


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 3, 2012)

Man, last night's episode was crazy! I'm SO intrigued as to what's gonna happen. Ps- first time they showed how zombies really feast on human bodies! So gross but I couldn't help but watch!


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 3, 2012)

Uh-oh now I guess I gotta find these graphic novels!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't believe we have to wait until February! What a way to leave things off.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Dec 3, 2012)

i know right! I don't know if I can wait till Feburary! I just hope daryl doesn't die!


----------



## mks8372 (Dec 3, 2012)

Go Michonne!!  Take THAT Governor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  huuuh!  I think my psyche needs a break from this show...but I will be anxiously awaiting its return in February






I can't believe they have me feeling a little bad for Merle??  But if its between him and Daryl...sorry Merle..
I am seriously going to check out the comics and will heed the advice to not let my little batman comic reader get his hands on it....


----------



## brandyboop (Dec 3, 2012)

Ahhh...my fav show.  I wish it was February already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suenotto (Dec 3, 2012)

That Merle, he's a bad man.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 3, 2012)

I was feeling bad for Merle *and* the Governor at points. Not expecting that!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 4, 2012)

I wrote a recap on my blog for my weekly blog chat, but this episode was awesome!! I loved

the showdown between Michonne and the Governor.


----------



## glitteraddict (Dec 4, 2012)

I heard that Merle and Darryl are not even characters in the graphic novel. But Tyrese (the new black guy) IS a major character.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glitteraddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard that Merle and Darryl are not even characters in the graphic novel. But Tyrese (the new black guy) IS a major character.


 Hi, just found this thread and got so excited.  I'm a major the walking dead addict.  I heard this as well, Tyrese is like a major character in the graphic novels, on the talking dead they said that he is introduced before hershel and everyone from the farm.  I'm going to be watching so many reruns until february.  

Pictures/ Memes...whatever they are called.


----------



## suenotto (Dec 12, 2012)

what do you all think of the convict guys? Didn't the black guy get bit during the raid? I think he's gone now, too bad, I liked him, always ready to help out in dangerous situations. The white dude is whiny,  but maybe ok. Creepy to be asking the one daughter how old she is (or nothing wrong with the question, just how he says "interesting" afterward). Still, you know dudes thinking about their dicks all the time..


----------



## internetchick (Dec 12, 2012)

Axel hitting on the 17 year old makes me think he's lying about his conviction being drug related. I hope Carol plans to keep her eyes on him at all times. I don't trust him one bit now.
 

As far as I can tell he is the only convict left.

Really liking the new group that came in so far. It will be nice for Rick's group to have some help.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 12, 2012)

Agreed! The group needs reinforcements and new people to help them physically/spiritually.. I'm happy Rick is coming back from the dark side and stepping back up! Woo, the Governor is Psycho! Goooo Michonne!


----------



## glitteraddict (Jan 15, 2013)

When in February do the dead begin walking again?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

The dead shall walk again on Monday, February 10th. Get your popcorn ready lol.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jan 15, 2013)

Man, my popcorn will be stale by then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol..you'll have to make a new batch! I'm excited for this and another show..but will have to wait til March! But Face Off is premiering tonight, so that should placate me for now lol.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 25, 2013)

Who watched last night's episode? The end was brutal, I'm in shock

Only one more left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who watched last night's episode? The end was brutal, I'm in shock
> 
> Only one more left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know! I can't wait for next week's episode, I have a feeling I'm going to be upset after it but I'm so excited for it.


----------



## Souly (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who watched last night's episode? The end was brutal, I'm in shock
> 
> Only one more left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't see that ending coming. Only one more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hate that.


----------



## glitteraddict (Mar 25, 2013)

Another "seaason finale" next week ?!  Maybe they should just do a half hour show each week. How many finales can you have per year? Grrrr (zombie growl)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 27, 2013)

Next week is the regular season finale. They usually do a mid season break, for the holidays.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok vent did anyone else think that they had way too many long commercials?? I felt like a saw 20 minutes of the show! Pissed there wasn't enough in that show!! And it should have ended the week b4 that with merl dead! How long did Angela take chit chatting and not getting her tool! She deserved to die cause that was just stupid!


----------



## glitteraddict (Apr 4, 2013)

I was yelling at Andrea (at the TV) SHUT UP ! He is dead! PICK up the pliers FASTER!

If she'd been a mom she'd have lived. We can pick up toys and even legos with our feet .


----------



## Souly (Oct 11, 2013)

Anyone else excited for Sunday? This is Walker Bait


----------



## glitteraddict (Oct 11, 2013)

It's a good thing I'm subscribed to this thread. I didn't realize it started up again this weekend. Yay! 

Is that polish really called "Walker Bait"? Are walkers attracted to shiny things like magpies are?


----------

